
Good Luck at Demo Day - drm237
I believe today is Demo Day for the Spring 08 YC Companies, so good luck to all and get some more funding!
======
hooande
I was trying to think of something appropriately motivational, and the speech
from Animal House was all I could come up with:

<http://www.jibjab.com/view/123484>

I'm sure you're going to wow them

~~~
mynameishere
I also tried to come up with something inspirational, but failed miserably, as
you can see:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G4uDiI_FqQ>

------
TrevorJ
Yeah guys! Good luck!!!

